# Trit0n's Nogaro Blue Neocaridina



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!

These are still a work in progress, but they are derived from the variable Blue Diamond strain imported by Speedie last year. The stock strain gave off browns/blacks/blue mixtures and was not super stable in one color.

I have been working to express and stabilize the deep sapphire blue coloration that was hidden beneath the dark black/brown/blue shell. The picture is a great example of what I'm almost done removing from the strain. The tail end of the shrimp still maintains the black outer color. ALSO, if you reference my signature image, thats how stock strain used to look.

I have named them *Nogaro Blue (NBs)*

Hope you like them! Feel free to ask me questions, except when I will be selling them lol they are not ready yet.

Male








Female








Overall progress of colony


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thread title changed at member's request. Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

Great looking shrimp, you need to let me know if you ever decide to sell the top grade shrimp once you have them where you want them!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful! Really really nice work on your line, I'm jealous


----------

